# Internship through internal?



## wannabecs (Nov 22, 2021)

Hey, was wondering if corporate will let tm's intern through the program. I heard that they don't ever accept any interns that already work as team members in the stores, I would ask my hr guy but he told me he doesn't know and that's all he said. Does anyone have any experience with this or know anybody who successfully interned starting out as a team member?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## MrT (Nov 23, 2021)

I was told no but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2021)

Through the years we have had internal interns, although they have backed away from doing that recently. Some are still with the company adt ETLs, SDs, and DSDs.  Your district should have an intern coordinator who could answer your questions.


----------

